# What goes with pork tenderloin?



## JohnT (Jun 19, 2013)

I am haveing a large "bottling party" on saturday. 

I was planning on simply grilling some pork tenderloin, but I am stumpped on what to serve with it. Whatever it is, I need it to be quick and easy. 

Any recomendations?


----------



## novalou (Jun 19, 2013)

JohnT said:


> I am haveing a large "bottling party" on saturday.
> 
> I was planning on simply grilling some pork tenderloin, but I am stumpped on what to serve with it. Whatever it is, I need it to be quick and easy.
> 
> Any recomendations?



Can't go wrong with baked potatoes.

What's your address??


----------



## BobF (Jun 19, 2013)

Whole kernel corn, mac & cheese, cheesy broccoli, etc.

Personally, I prefer grilled pork tenderloin with a side of smoked sausage and a smoked pork chop


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 19, 2013)

Slice up some potatoes, mix in some chopped onions, garlic, salt, pepper, butter slices, and whatever other seasoning you like. Wrap all in aluminum foil and toss on the grill until tender. Can't go wrong with this and cauliflower also..


----------



## Julie (Jun 19, 2013)

Sauv Blanc. 

 I can't believe none of you guys gave a suggestion on what wine to serve! That was my first thought and for food 

Scallop potatoes and green bean salad


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 19, 2013)

lots of dragon blood...sweet potatoes baked on the grill , fresh spinach salad with bacon drippings.....


----------



## novalou (Jun 19, 2013)

Julie said:


> Sauv Blanc.
> 
> I can't believe none of you guys gave a suggestion on what wine to serve! That was my first thought and for food
> 
> Scallop potatoes and green bean salad



When I have a bottling party, I usually serve the same wine I'm bottling. I'd assume our buddy here would do the same?

A nice Cab or Zin would go well with the pork.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 19, 2013)

The best answer depends entirely on how you plan to prepare it. Can you give some more details? Will this be a simple salt and pepper prep, or do you have something in mind? I'm a big fan of Jerk flavors with pork.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms (Jun 19, 2013)

no one has suggested baked beans? baked beans brown sugar alittle ketchup mustard and worchester sauce. all mixed up in a pan and placed below the pork tenderloin on a rotissere.


----------



## Julie (Jun 19, 2013)

novalou said:


> When I have a bottling party, I usually serve the same wine I'm bottling. I'd assume our buddy here would do the same?
> 
> A nice Cab or Zin would go well with the pork.


 
That could be but if he is bottling a big red, I don't think that would go well with a pork loin. A nice white or a blush would go well with a pork loin.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 19, 2013)

A little more info.. 

I like to wisk together some oldbay seasoning and olive oil, then merenade overnight. Grilled, this hold up to a big red quite nicely.

Also, The issue I have is that my oven is on the fritz and I need to provide for 12 people. I do have a good webber gas-grill.


----------



## novalou (Jun 19, 2013)

JohnT said:


> A little more info..
> 
> I like to wisk together some oldbay seasoning and olive oil, then merenade overnight. Grilled, this hold up to a big red quite nicely.
> 
> Also, The issue I have is that my oven is on the fritz and I need to provide for 12 people. I do have a good webber gas-grill.



Grilled vegetables, roasted corn on the cob......


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 19, 2013)

I would put apple sauce at the top of the list! Skip all vegetables at all cost ...yuck!


----------



## Deezil (Jun 19, 2013)

Tuna Fish / Mac Salad

Cook up some elbow noodles, drain them, add to a large bowl
Drain some canned tuna of the water, add to bowl

Add miracle whip / mayo, to taste - the noodles will absorb some of this so it may appear to dry out as time goes on, just need to add a little bit more

Dice a tomato & add
Add salt & pepper

Serve as a side dish
Its fresh, light, tastes like summer time


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jun 19, 2013)

John,
A great marinade for this time of the year for pork tenderloin would be a nice citrus and chipotle pepper marinade. I'd use Lime, Cilantro and Chipolte pepper, make sure that you zest the limes and use the juice as well.
As a side dish, I would make a nice light bread stuffing with fresh apples, the apples will keep it light enough that it wont over power the pork, but still filling enough to satisfy your guests, maybe a nice light tomato salad as well, fresh tomatoes, quartered, fresh basil cut in thin strips (julienne), paper thin slices garlic, extra virgin olive oil and balsamic.
This would complement a grilled pork tenderloin, and stand up to a red wine.


----------



## Tess (Jun 26, 2013)

A good Chardonnay and I have a perfect Bourbon glaze to go with your pork tenderloin. yeah that is me riding the giant cupcake!!!! lol. your talking to a cook here 
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/bourbon-apple-cider-and-honey-glazed-pork-chops/


----------



## Tess (Jun 26, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> I would put apple sauce at the top of the list! Skip all vegetables at all cost ...yuck!



apples and pork are a perfect harmony!! So is Apple butter!!!


----------



## Tess (Jun 26, 2013)

served with potato pancakes and a simple cucumber salad. I have those recipes also if anyone needs them


----------

